# MAKE-UP FX CLASS in Chicagoland (begins 10/1) Enroll by 9/19



## KOSARTeffects (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Halloween Forum,

For those of you interested in or around Chicago, IL, here is an update on some FX courses that I am teaching out of my new 2600 sq ft studio/workshop in Westmont, IL. http://www.kosarteffects.blogspot.com/p/classes.html

Just in time for Halloween, be sure to sign up for these unique classes and workshops from Kosart Effects Studios! Each class/workshop is jam-packed with professional techniques that I have learned through real-world on-the-job experience, and am now passing down to students, giving them an exclusive opportunity to learn various aspects of the Special Effects Industry in Chicagoland! FX Classes through Kosart Effects Studios are sponsored by BLICK ART MATERIALS, ZAGONE STUDIOS, and FANTASY COSTUMES.










*ART OF MAKE-UP FX:* 4 Day Course (Saturdays: October 1, 8, 15, 22)
*ENROLLMENT DEADLINE: THIS MONDAY, SEPT 19, 2011*
Just in time for Halloween, in this intense 4-day course, students will learn the professional process on how to design and create Make-up FX for film, theater, media, and fun. Beginning with theatrical make-up fundamentals, students will learn how to design character and age make-ups, as well as injury and wound simulation make-ups. Next students will learn various 2D make-up application techniques and basic “out of the kit” 3D construction make-ups used by FX masters in the industry. Finally, students will learn various professional approaches to acting through make-up and building their Make-up FX portfolio. This course will consist of lectures, demonstrations, and HANDS-ON learning. All materials included in course fee, including a personalized professional Make-Up FX Kit for each student to keep! Course Fee: $425 (ALL MAKE-UP & MATERIALS INCLUDED)
ENROLL HERE: http://kosarteffects.blogspot.com/p/art-of-make-up-fx.html










*ART OF MASK MAKING:* 4 Day Course (Sundays: October 2, 9, 16, 23)
ENROLL BY FIRST DAY OF CLASS: OCT 2ND!
Create and wear your own mask this Halloween! In this intense 4-day course, students will learn the professional process on how to design, create, and finish their own latex half-mask, beginning with character/creature concept design fundamentals. Next students will learn sculpting techniques used by FX masters in the industry, how to properly mold their sculpture in stone, and how to cast their mask in rubber latex. Finally, students will learn various professional approaches to painting and finishing their mask for display, portfolio, and for wear. This course will consist of lectures, demonstrations, and HANDS-ON learning. All materials included, including a professional sculpting tool set for each student to keep! Course Fee: $375 (ALL TOOLS & MATERIALS INCLUDED)
ENROLL HERE: http://kosarteffects.blogspot.com/p/art-of-mask-making.html

Last month we held a 2-day Life-Casting workshop, and last weekend, we held a 2-day Extreme Face-Painting Workshop. Next weekend, we have a 2-Day On-Skin Silicone FX Make-Up workshop, but the enrollment deadline is closed for this session.










See pictures from the first three classes from Kosart Effects Studios HERE: http://kosarteffects.blogspot.com/p/class-pictures.html

Please contact me if you have any questions: [email protected]

You can join our mailing list for all updates on upcoming class schedules, gallery openings, and other events HERE: http://visitor.r20.constantcontact.com/manage/optin/ea?v=001slSEbyvZTIhof_vC99IOZA==










Thanks,

J. Anthony Kosar
Kosart Effects Studios, LLC


----------

